
Are McMansions Making Everyone Unhappy? - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/06/are-mcmansions-making-everyone-unhappy/591463/
======
jseliger
It's odd to see home size getting larger even as family size gets smaller. In
my naive view, I'd expect the two to track each other.

